# Spanish rental market?



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if the house rental market is as bad as the house sales market? Is there a lot of houses that can't get rented out? 

Just asking so I know what sort of bargaining power we have with the agents

Thanks

SH


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Round here, yes. We bargained and knocked 500 euros off our monthly rent.
That was a year ago...more empty properties now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a good few properties to available to rent and there is bargaining power, but the power is at its best with money to put down. Alot of owners have been "burnt" by irresponsible tenants who dont pay up, trash places and then "do a runner". So your best bargaining power is to offer to pay as low as you can but with as much up front as you can afford to

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> There are a good few properties to available to rent and there is bargaining power, but the power is at its best with money to put down. Alot of owners have been "burnt" by irresponsible tenants who dont pay up, trash places and then "do a runner". So your best bargaining power is to offer to pay as low as you can but with as much up front as you can afford to
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, that's very true.
For example: after we had enjoyed a year of paying monthly and had decided that our landlord was reliable and trustworthy, we decided to pay the year's rent in six and five-monthly chunks.
It does give you more power.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, that's very true.
> For example: after we had enjoyed a year of paying monthly and had decided that our landlord was reliable and trustworthy, we decided to pay the year's rent in six and five-monthly chunks.
> It does give you more power.


Totally agree with Jo & Mary. On my new place I got the rent down significantly (big style). The house has been totally rebuilt and refurnished to be new again, BUT prior to this the landlord had a bad tenant and was reluctant. I paid a chunk of rent AND 3 months deposit (on the proviso that I get 2 months deposit back after 6 months). My showing this comitment (and presenting a wonderful reference from my UK & Spanish accountants) he was very keen to have me in and I got a great deal.

ALWAYS bargian on the agency fee is there is one... agency fees tend to work in one of 3 ways... tenant pays, owner pays or both pay (depending on how the agent aquired the property and the deal he has with landlord). On my last house the agent wanted a month, but the owner paid it instead of me because i refused, and on this house I got 50& off it... so always room for haggling there! But like Jo & Mary have said, many owners are scared to let to engoish as we have a bad name for not paying and trashing houses!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Totally agree with Jo & Mary. On my new place I got the rent down significantly (big style). The house has been totally rebuilt and refurnished to be new again, BUT prior to this the landlord had a bad tenant and was reluctant. I paid a chunk of rent AND 3 months deposit (on the proviso that I get 2 months deposit back after 6 months). My showing this comitment (and presenting a wonderful reference from my UK & Spanish accountants) he was very keen to have me in and I got a great deal.
> 
> ALWAYS bargian on the agency fee is there is one... agency fees tend to work in one of 3 ways... tenant pays, owner pays or both pay (depending on how the agent aquired the property and the deal he has with landlord). On my last house the agent wanted a month, but the owner paid it instead of me because i refused, and on this house I got 50& off it... so always room for haggling there! But like Jo & Mary have said, many owners are scared to let to engoish as we have a bad name for not paying and trashing houses!


Yes, the previous tenants in our house damaged the property and left in a hurry owing rent (the police came looking for them a week after we moved in!)
I would hate to be a landlord here. Where is all this 'power'landlords are alleged to have? All I hear from people who rent property are horror stories of dreadful tenants. What good are laws if the non-paying tenant has scarpered leaving no address and arrears and damage?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with everything that has been said. I would add that Spanish people are much more realistic about rents. In our village the rents are 250 to 400 from Spanish landlords and 500 to 1000 from British. 

In contrast the British are more realistic about selling prices - they are used to a market which falls as well as rises and sometimes are desperate to sell. The Spanish are content to sit tight and are reluctant to drop their prices.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, the previous tenants in our house damaged the property and left in a hurry owing rent (the police came looking for them a week after we moved in!)
> I would hate to be a landlord here. Where is all this 'power'landlords are alleged to have? All I hear from people who rent property are horror stories of dreadful tenants. What good are laws if the non-paying tenant has scarpered leaving no address and arrears and damage?


Exactrly, the landlord here did take the guy to court, but because he had no asssets the judge said that he couldnt be expected to pay the arrears or damage and threw the case out!


----------

